# When adding / deleting a Row in one Worksheet, add / delete two columns in another Worksheet



## sofveo (Dec 16, 2022)

I have a "Project Hopper" workbook which is constantly having the projects added, deleted, moved, etc.  I also have a "Resources" worksheet which needs to reflect the titles of the rows from the "Project Hopper" worksheet.  The title on the columns in "Resources" needs to change with the titles in specific cells/rows from the "Project Hopper".  I was able to use "Indirect" to get the headers on the columns in "Resources" to match the row in "Project Hopper" to be modified together.  However, I also need to add two columns to "Resources" worksheet to reflect any single row added, deleted, moved in the "Project Hopper" workbook.  Not only that, I need the project alignment to match between workbooks (i.e. Project 1 is in 1st row in "Project Hopper" and is in 1st column in "Resources" and Project 3 is in 3rd row in "Project Hopper" and is on 3rd column in "Resources"...and they move as projects are added before or after as needed).  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hajiali (Dec 16, 2022)

If I understand your request correctly I would use a Helper row in the Resources worksheet. Ex. Below the last row of your data merge FG HI similar to the project row. Start adding number 2, 3, 4 etc across in my example I used row 100 see image. The. Use the following formula.


```
=OFFSET('Project Hooper'!$D$4,F100,0)
```

You can the helper row. Let me know if that helps.


----------

